# TC Store



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

No link on the main page anymore? I was shopping around today for a switch, and thought I'd check the TC Store.... took some hunting to find it.

Just thought I'd mention it. Or is the store about to become a thing of the past?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

It's a small text link at the upper-left on the main page right now.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

dansee said:


> No link on the main page anymore? I was shopping around today for a switch, and thought I'd check the TC Store.... took some hunting to find it.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it. Or is the store about to become a thing of the past?


Given that discounts there are supposed to be a new benefit, I would think not. But then again, it is not like the old discounts were anything to write home about.


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> It's a small text link at the upper-left on the main page right now.


Suppose I should have mentioned that the "main" page for me, is the Forum page... I haven't seen the actual "Main" page in years.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

dansee said:


> Suppose I should have mentioned that the "main" page for me, is the Forum page... I haven't seen the actual "Main" page in years.


Mine is UserCP. I had to think about how to get to the main page for a second there!


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

FYI, we've added a "TC Store" link to the Quicklinks...hope that helps


----------

